# NetBeans: (use -source 5 or higher to enable generics)



## AAF (1. Jul 2007)

Ich habe bisher mit eclipse und tomcat gearbeitet. Nun möchte ich auf NetBeans wechseln. Dabei habe ich ein Project "importiert". Als ich dieses ausführen wollte, bin ich auf folgenden Fehler gestossen: 

_(use -source 5 or higher to enable generics)_

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## WeirdAl (1. Jul 2007)

Hi,
Dein Webprojekt wird mit Java 1.4 kompiliert, jedoch bentutzt du Generics die erst mit Java 5 nutzbar sind. Du musst den  Compiler umstellen bzw. -source 5 (wie es da steht) bei javac anhängen.

Cu
Alex


----------



## AAF (1. Jul 2007)

WeirdAl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> Dein Webprojekt wird mit Java 1.4 kompiliert, jedoch bentutzt du Generics die erst mit Java 5 nutzbar sind. Du musst den  Compiler umstellen bzw. -source 5 (wie es da steht) bei javac anhängen.
> 
> Cu
> Alex



Hallo und danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe unter Projekteigenschaften -> kompilieren unter "weitere Compiler-Optionen" -source 5 eingetragen. Muss das wo anderst eingetragen werden?


----------



## Marcel Gascoyne (3. Jul 2007)

AAF hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo und danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe unter Projekteigenschaften -> kompilieren unter "weitere Compiler-Optionen" -source 5 eingetragen. Muss das wo anderst eingetragen werden?



Ich würd das nicht mit Compiler-Optionen machen. 

Geh in die Projekteigenschaften und wähle unter Kategorie "Sources" als Source Level 1.5 oder 1.6 aus. Zusätzlich musst Du in Kategorie "Libaries" die entsprechende Java Plattform einstellen, z.b. JDK 1.6.

Gruß,
Marcel


----------



## AAF (4. Jul 2007)

Viele Dank!!!


----------

